# Are Spec Vs reliable?



## dugrant153 (Jul 20, 2002)

I've been all over Spec V forums and it seems like Nissan did something wrong. Problems galore with the Spec V and such. 

Is it true that the Specs are made in Mexico? 

Is Nissan's reliability going down the drain?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you've been all over the forums, you should be able to answer this question.


----------



## BlueSpecV03 (Dec 2, 2002)

My Spec V has 13500 miles on it, runs perfect. Only problem was a bum AC compressor. I love my Spec!


----------



## Dsav101 (Jul 22, 2003)

Never had a problem yet with mine, and it is an 03 with just over 16k on it.  I love the car!


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

ok.... the 02 spec v had several kinks in it but as in all first year cars the kinks are usually worked out in a year... i had an 02 v and drove it for 30k miles without 1 problem (ragged the shit out of it).... but i read that alot of the 02 had faulty trannys and some engine problems.... but according to magazines and forums.... the 03s are in tip top... kinks out and all.... so if your goin with a spec v go with the 03... fuck the 04... theyre ugly... no offense to anyone who has one... just my opinion


----------



## dugrant153 (Jul 20, 2002)

Is it just that the people with lemons are speaking out?
The only thing I'm really wondering if whether the Spec Vs are more prone to defects...
...cuz I was at a Nissan dealership and I wiggled the spoiler... and it moved!!...

I was like... "workmanship"??...


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

I have an 02, and have had no problems with mine.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

dugrant153 said:


> *Is it just that the people with lemons are speaking out?
> The only thing I'm really wondering if whether the Spec Vs are more prone to defects...
> ...cuz I was at a Nissan dealership and I wiggled the spoiler... and it moved!!...
> 
> I was like... "workmanship"??... *


wow... thats rather strange.... the spoliers are bolted down with pretty big screws... musta come loose..... hey..... it happens


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

dugrant153 said:


> *Is it just that the people with lemons are speaking out?
> *


well think of it this way, there are 2 types of people who come to car forums. Those who are enthusiasts and just want to talk with other owners, and those who have problems and are looking for answers. The majority of people who have working cars will never visit a forum because there is no need, but chances are nearly all of those who have problems will look up the forums to find answers. This is why forums normally have a much higher percentage of people with problems than in the real world.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *well think of it this way, there are 2 types of people who come to car forums. Those who are enthusiasts and just want to talk with other owners, and those who have problems and are looking for answers. The majority of people who have working cars will never visit a forum because there is no need, but chances are nearly all of those who have problems will look up the forums to find answers. This is why forums normally have a much higher percentage of people with problems than in the real world. *


werd  what he said


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

dugrant153 said:


> *Is it just that the people with lemons are speaking out?
> The only thing I'm really wondering if whether the Spec Vs are more prone to defects...
> ...cuz I was at a Nissan dealership and I wiggled the spoiler... and it moved!!...
> 
> I was like... "workmanship"??... *


They definitly aren't built as well as they could be. I have friends who have Altimas and Maximas, and the Spev V doesn't seem to have the quality that they have.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

simeronbugh said:


> *They definitly aren't built as well as they could be. I have friends who have Altimas and Maximas, and the Spev V doesn't seem to have the quality that they have. *


well when you put another 10 grand down for a car you get what you pay for.... and you gotta remember.... the spec v is just a poorly made body with a fast fuckin engine in it


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

When your putting down that extra ten grand, your getting alot more car. Bigger car's and bigger engines. And I don't believe the price difference is even close to ten grand. More like 7K between the Spec and the Maxima. But that's not the point. The point is, just because your buying a smaller car, is that an excuse to build it with less attention to quality?


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

7k.... ummm.... thats not close to 10 grand......hmmmm..... are you sure you dont live in Texas... ha ha... whatever... i give up.... cant make a jackass into a horse


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

wwmjax said:


> *7k.... ummm.... thats not close to 10 grand......hmmmm..... are you sure you dont live in Texas... ha ha... whatever... i give up.... cant make a jackass into a horse  *


Three grand is alot. But your right, I looked it up and base price to base price between the Spec and Maxima is just under 10k. I was going by sticker on my Spec of $19,115 to sticker on my buddy's Max of $26,340.


----------



## dugrant153 (Jul 20, 2002)

simeronbugh said:


> *When your putting down that extra ten grand, your getting alot more car. Bigger car's and bigger engines. And I don't believe the price difference is even close to ten grand. More like 7K between the Spec and the Maxima. But that's not the point. The point is, just because your buying a smaller car, is that an excuse to build it with less attention to quality? *


Good point. I own two small cars. One's a Toyota. The other's a Nissan. Both have lasted 10+ years.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I have an 03 and the only problem I had was that the shift knob was loose when I got the car, but a little dab of glue from the dealership and it was all better. The only thing I've noticed about it is that it takes a while to start. For some reason, when I just get in and turn the key it takes about 9 or 10 clicks before it turns over. If I turn the key and give it a second (to let the fuel pump start pumping I assume) it will start up in 2 or 3 clicks. Weird, but not really a problem. Just my 2 cents. Later,
Fletch


----------

